# Chicken jokes



## Wazza (Aug 19, 2012)

Is there a chiken jokes thread? How many answers are there to the age old question 'Why did the chicken cross the road?'


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

None I'm aware of. Just see cartoons.


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

To get to the other side..duh...


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hahahaha


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Dude really...lol jk Lollolololololololololololololol


----------



## Wazza (Aug 19, 2012)

Why did the free range chicken cross the road?


Because it could...


----------



## Wazza (Aug 19, 2012)

Why did the chicken cross the Mobius strip?

To get to the same side..


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

big chicken is watching


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Okay, here is the only chicken joke I know.......................

There was a farmer who decided to raise hens to add to his busy farm. He had 100 hens and one day he decided that he needed a rooster to keep his hens happy. He didn't want many roosters, just one. He asked around and was told that there was another farmer close by that had roosters that he sold. So, he made the trip to see about acquiring a rooster.

He spoke with the other farmer, and told him that he needed a good rooster that could service all 100 of his hens, and the other farmer thought for awhile and then said "I think I have one that will service ALL of your hens, but he's quite a handful". He disappeared into the barn and came out with a small cage with a small, average looking rooster.

Well, the farmer was skeptical, but he took this rooster home and introduced him to his hens. The rooster went to work, and was very dedicated to his job. After a few weeks of the farmer watching his virility he shook his head and said to the rooster, "If you keep up like this you are going to be dead!" But, the rooster kept at his job.

One morning the farmer walked into the barn and saw the rooster on top of his prize dairy cow, he could not believe the energy of that rooster! but, he shook his head and said to the rooster, "If you keep up like this you are going to be dead!"

A few days later, the farmer was feeding hay to his prized Quarter Horses and there was the rooster on top of his finest mare!! Again, he couldn't believe that the rooster had it in him! But, he shook his head and said to the rooster, "If you keep up like this you are going to be dead!"

Over the next few weeks the farmer caught this rooster on his best milk goat, his prized sow and then with his best geese, each time he just shook his head and said to the rooster, "If you keep up like this you are going to be dead!"

Well, about a month had gone by, and the farmer couldn't believe the strength of that rooster, he was working in the field when he looked up and saw 6 buzzards in the sky, slowing circling over his hay field. Curious, he walked out in the field and found the rooster, splayed out, dead. He shook his head and said "You see, you did this to yourself! I told you that you would end up dead!!"

The rooster opened one eye and looked at the farmer and said "SSshhhh, they are fixing to land!!"


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Lol...so stupid but funny


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Like the möbius joke. Clever! 

The other joke reminds me of a guy I know. :-(


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Wazza (Aug 19, 2012)

How do you tell the diffence between a boiled egg and a raw egg? It's hard isn't it?


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

fuzziebutt said:


> View attachment 6365
> 
> 
> :d:d:d:d:d


I really like that!



Wazza said:


> How do you tell the diffence between a boiled egg and a raw egg? It's hard isn't it?


LOL, fair enough.


----------



## 4windhounds (7 mo ago)

Like minds!








The Background In These Photos Is Much Funnier Than The Front


We need to pay a little more attention to what's going on in the back




www.wackojaco.com


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

4windhounds said:


> Like minds!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I shall not allow roosters to date my hens unless they are a handsome gentleman and must be sweet


----------

